# Inhospitable & the Works, Manchester, July 2015



## Black (Jul 28, 2015)

inhospitable
Inhospitable is a 700yd culvert which carries the moss brook beneath Collyhurst,
the infall consists of a 15ft brick arch
this changes too a10ft brick arch which continues towards the outfall
which consists of a 7ft brick pipe built 8ft up in a retaining wall.
Halfway through the culvert theres an overflow chamber with a manual operated penstock,
once the flow gets too strong the penstock drops blocking the culvert
this causes the brook too divert along the works
something which seldon occurs.

infall


















penstock no.37



side pipe






continues towards the outfall



controls for penstock no.37






the works
the Works is a 700yd overflow which passes alongside and below Inhospitable,
consists of a 10ft red and black brick pipe.
This exits the overflow chamber by droping down 2 sets of steps the latter been steep,
once at the bottom you are at least 70ft below the surface.
Both the moss brook and the Works discharge too the Irk,
(one of Manchesters 2 secondary waterways).

inspection chamber












at this point your at least 70ft beneath the surface



redundant side pipe,















the waters deep here,
I almost trip on debris twice, but no problems tho


----------



## krela (Jul 28, 2015)

Another interesting one. I bet most people have no idea so many waterways are managed in these ways. Cheers.


----------



## Catmandoo (Jul 28, 2015)

Great report! Culverts are fab!!
I clean them out for a living as our company is subcontracted to the E.A and C.R.T (canal and river trust).
Love it!


----------



## oldscrote (Jul 28, 2015)

Never ceases to amaze me the engineering that goes on beneath our feet,thanks for another great report


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 29, 2015)

Incredible depth!Cracking photos and thanks for sharing


----------

